# Mid-May Gobbler Loses His Head



## Ack (Oct 3, 2004)

Last Wednesday was a typical warm, windy May day.....not the type of weather most guys would go out and hunt in. Beautiful days like this are usually reserved for cutting the lawn, hitting the golf course or getting out on the bike for a nice long ride. 

Not this guy though......any chance I get during the few cherished days of the spring turkey season I'm out there, no matter what the weather. Before heading out I noticed a few different toms out with single hens during the mid-morning hours, despite the rising temps, bright sun and high winds. 

Nonetheless, I headed out to a spot that I knew held a couple decent toms. Arriving at the property I found that a good tom and a hen were already out in the field, so entry proved to be challenging. Using the terrain to my advantage, I managed to get set up within a hundred yards or so of the bird, but couldn't confirm he was still there because of the brush between us. 

And with that, I'll let the following video tell the story of how my beautiful summer-like day went down out in the turkey woods (field).......


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Nicely done! I was wondering when you would be posting your success storyThat wind pretty much sealed the deal with that Tom decoy.


----------



## EdB (Feb 28, 2002)

Nice job Ack! Looked like he was ready to thrash your strutter deke. Great shot.


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

I cease to be amazed by your turkey hunting prowess! Well done sir!


----------



## Romulas (Apr 27, 2013)

Nice job congrats!


----------



## mikieday (Jan 20, 2004)

great video , congrats


----------



## stinky reinke (Dec 13, 2007)

Great video! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## FishNazi (Feb 22, 2009)

Dude...you are the Man!!!!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Ridge_runner7 (Aug 20, 2007)

Real nice. Great job buddy!


----------



## BASEK2 (Oct 3, 2006)

That was a great shot! Cool video

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Patman75 (Jan 11, 2012)

Nice shot! Well done!


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

Very cool vid!!!! Nice!!


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Awesome video brother!


----------



## 88luneke (Jan 13, 2009)

Hell yea! Nice video and shootin!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## LumberJ (Mar 9, 2009)

Excellent! Thanks for sharing


----------



## WillHunt4Food (Sep 25, 2007)

Awesome video Brian! You never disappoint us!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## 00Buckshot69 (Dec 30, 2007)

FishNazi said:


> Dude...you are the Man!!!!
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


 
Yeaaa..... buddy nice work!!!

Bucky


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

That was awesome as usual. Congrats


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

Excellent as always Brian! Great video and pics. I really need to try the bullhead, the hunt with archery like that is top notch.


----------



## kneedeep (May 30, 2008)

Nice job, congrats!


----------



## BWHUNTR (Oct 3, 2008)

well done Brian, congrats


----------



## Brian121208 (Dec 4, 2008)

Great video, as well as a nice bird!


----------



## Wally Gator (Sep 21, 2007)

Another awesome turkey hunting "how to video"... Well done...


----------



## limbhanger (Feb 10, 2010)

Awesome job, nice footage and a great shot, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Horseshoe (Oct 15, 2003)

Nice work Brian! Great job as usual. You definitely make it look easy.


----------

